# What store sells double spong filters?



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

Where can I get a double sponge filter? They're really effective and I've heard that they're inexpensive. If anyone knows any stores that sell them, I'd appreciate it. If not are there any other sources that have them?

Thanks


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe Patrick (mykiss) sells them.


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. Is the name of the store MyKiss? Don't mind the misspelled word in the title haha.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

The store is Canadian Aquatics. Dual Sponge filter listed on their equipment page.

CANADIAN AQUATICS


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's his username, he's a sponsor. PM Mykiss.


----------

